# Greenhouse Seeds Feminized Thai T5/CFL soil grow



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2014)

Hello everyone. Here are a couple of pics from a couple weeks ago of my girls(there are two of them). I will update with more recent pics tomorrow as I a currently out of town.  I grown in Roots Organix soil in 3 gallon felt pot. I use tap water that I age for a couple of days. I use Gobox nutes supplemented during flower with Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching as well as some Snow Storm Ultra. I started adding in some Prolific Plant Probiotics about a month ago and they seem to like that. I have been tapering down the nutes as I have in the past over fed my plants I think. I have a four bulb 4 foot HO T5 fixture that I used 4 10000 kelvin bulbs for veg and I now have 3 3000 kelvin and one 10000 kelvin with UVA for flower. I also have 2 46 watt 2700 kelvin CFL's along with 2 23 watt 6500 kelvin and 2 23 watt 2700 kelvin CFL's. I am growing in a mothers tent which is 4x4x2 ft and I have a high flow exhaust fan pulling the heat out through a carbon filter. I water every other day and feed once a week. I recently put some screens in to provide support as the buds are getting too heavy for the stems to support and the buds were leaning against the tent sides. My tent is too small. If I grow again, I think I am going to need to figure out a different approach. The heat build up recently has forced me to shut off a couple of the 23 watt bulbs. The girls are foxtailing like crazy and have been for maybe a month. I think that started when I put them in the shower and flushed the pots with probably 6 gallons of water each pot. I think I may have had some nute lock out. I don't pay very close attention to the pH but I was feeding at the manufacturers recommended dose. I have read many peoples posts stating that is too much and I am coming around to their point of view. I think one plant is a couple weeks away from harvest. The other is probably a month. I grew another one of this strain last year and harvested at 13 weeks of flower and I think that was too early. Really nice smoke but lacked the flavor I was shooting for so I think it was not ripe. I loved Thai stick when I was a kid in the 70's which is what inspired me to grow some Thai. I don't like a heavy couch lock buzz. I grew some Dutch Passion Master Kush my last grow and that is a heavy buzz so I am looking forward to the light, uppity smoke I will get out of these girls. I grow for myself and my teen aged sons who help me with taking care of the plants. My yields are kind of so-so. I have gotten about a half gram per watt my first 2 grows but I screwed the pooch on 2 plants my first grow and harvested both grows entirely too early. I love growing. I have my medical marijuana recommendation from a doctor though Massachusetts has yet to open any dispensaries. I may not be allowed to grow legally when they open so I am kind of bummed about that. Thanks for taking the time to look in on this project. As I said, I will update tomorrow when I get home with some updated pics. 

View attachment IMG_2183.jpg


View attachment IMG_2184.jpg


View attachment IMG_2185.jpg


View attachment IMG_2186.jpg


View attachment IMG_2188.jpg


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Green mojo man. I remember smoking the Thai stick weed when I was 16 back oh so long ago.  :-D


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2014)

i take it we are about the same age then, saw.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

Welcome from one old fogey to another.

Is that bud seeded or is it just foxtailing?  I was looking forward to growing out a "fem" Blue Thai from Dinafem, but it turned out to be a full blown male.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2014)

hemp goddess - it is foxtailing like you read about. no seeds as i have not had a male plant in 3 decades. i think i need to harvest one of them. it was allowed to dry out too much i think and now it is looking a bit crappy...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2014)

they are foxtailing like a hooty-who. here are some pic from this morning. i think i need to harvest one of them... 

View attachment IMG_2229.JPG


View attachment IMG_2230.JPG


View attachment IMG_2231.JPG


View attachment IMG_2232.JPG


View attachment IMG_2233.JPG


View attachment IMG_2234.JPG


View attachment IMG_2235.JPG


View attachment IMG_2236.JPG


View attachment IMG_2237.JPG


View attachment IMG_2238.JPG


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2014)

my girl seems to be stagnant at this point aside from a lot of foxtailing. how far off do you folks think harvest for this plant may be? 

View attachment IMG_2249.jpg


View attachment IMG_2248.jpg


View attachment IMG_2247.jpg


View attachment IMG_2246.jpg


View attachment IMG_2245.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2014)

this is some pics of the plant that i did harvest. it is jarred up now in the 68% rh zone. i have approx 100 grams now. not bad for one plant for me... 

View attachment IMG_2243.jpg


View attachment IMG_2244.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 28, 2014)

Now time to enjoy your harvest. Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2014)

smoked a bit of a mini joint last night while walking my dog. still needs to dry out a bit and needs to cure. tastes a bit green but has an undertone of 70's sativa smell and taste.  the buzz however is quite interesting. my dog met up with some other dogs and i could not shut with the other dogs owners. i am normally quiet and prefer to listen rather than talk. it is a very uplifting heady high but not jittery. i had made some brownies out of some of the trim and fan leaves. the brownies have a couch lock/narcotic effect so i am happy that the flowers are the opposite. i know i harvested this plant a bit on the early side at 12 weeks but i was afraid of what was causing leaf die off and i didn't want it to spread to her sister plant which is still going at 14 weeks.

my sons were going to burn up a bud last night after i hit the hay. i am curious what their take is as they are bigger smokers that i am. will post that later when after i have a chance to ask them their opinion.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2014)

my remaining plant (pictured a couple of posts above) is almost 14 weeks into flower. the trichs are a mix of clear and cloudy with a smattering of amber. she is starting to smell stronger. i just changed out a couple of my 'bloom' t5's for some 10000 kelvin 'finisher' bulbs. i am curious to see if that helps with trich production in the next couple of weeks before harvest. this has been a long, long grow that started in late december(so i guess about 20 weeks - yikes!). i am flush with smoke and will be for quite a while as i still have a bunch left from my previous master kush grow. i think i'm going to need to find some people to donate to as my sons and i can't smoke it fast enough. first world problems, lol...


----------



## 8planets8 (May 29, 2014)

VERY differant and nice lots of work there i noticed some burn at the ends of alot of your leaves is that normal im a newbie and ask alot of questions all i no is i never seen anything like yours they look exotic and differant very good grow i must say i like your setup to imagination yes i love it,that is why i love this hobby you totally get invoved in your project like a good addicktion i cant spell to good bare withb me it must have been all that acid in the 70s.good luck brother my son smokes to way to much but that is a good thing he works every day and is the best father of my 3 sons we got to get some gals into our family and what is weird is my wife had 4 sisters no brothers now no gals???????????????????????????????????????????????have a good day


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2014)

thanks for looking 8planets8. i am pretty new too. started growing last year. this is my third grow. the burn on the leaf tips i think is from either the cha ching(which i used for the first time this grow) or the snow storm ultra or a combination of the two. my setup is pretty primative in comparison to a lot of folks but it is what i could justify to my wife and my finances. i agree that this is a great fun hobby. it looks very different from other peoples probably due to it being nearly all sativa. most people have mixes of indica and sativa i think. this is my last grow for a while. i need to burn through what i have. i will probably have 7 or 8 ounces from this grow(2 plants). already have just under 4 from the first plant. the second one will be bigger. ask any questions you have. i am a noob but will answer if i can. i don't know if i can post a link to the original journal i started for this grow so i will message it too you as it is on a different forum that i am not a fan of anymore. the journal has a lot more specifics...



8planets8 said:


> VERY differant and nice lots of work there i noticed some burn at the ends of alot of your leaves is that normal im a newbie and ask alot of questions all i no is i never seen anything like yours they look exotic and differant very good grow i must say i like your setup to imagination yes i love it,that is why i love this hobby you totally get invoved in your project like a good addicktion i cant spell to good bare withb me it must have been all that acid in the 70s.good luck brother my son smokes to way to much but that is a good thing he works every day and is the best father of my 3 sons we got to get some gals into our family and what is weird is my wife had 4 sisters no brothers now no gals???????????????????????????????????????????????have a good day


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2014)

How long did you let your buds dry?  A 68% RH and jarred is just asking for mold IMO.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2014)

i only let them dry a few days. it was pretty dry here and they got kind of crispy on the outside. i didn't want them to dry too quickly either. i was trying to follow hicks 'curing by the numbers' thread as i was not really happy with my previous cures(took a really long time - like months) following a different cure method. please let me know if i am heading in the wrong direction. what have you found to work best? thanks, hemp goddess in advance for your help.



The Hemp Goddess said:


> How long did you let your buds dry?  A 68% RH and jarred is just asking for mold IMO.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2014)

so i changed out 2 'bloom' spectrum (like 3000 kelvin) t5 bulbs for 2 'finisher' 10000 kelvin t5's yesterday and after a day under them, i am noticing an explosion of growth on a lot of the foxtails. they are becoming actual buds coming off the main bud. i also am seeing a lot more trichs on those foxtails. it could be coincidental, i know but any way i slice it i am a happy farmer. i will snap some pic tomorrow...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2014)

my harvest from the first plant... 

View attachment IMG_2252.jpg


----------



## sawhse (May 30, 2014)

Nice man. :aok: :bong:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2014)

chopped the 2nd plant today. the trichs were looking mostly cloudy. a few ambers and quite a number of clear but those are mostly on the foxtails.  had some issues pending that forced my hand anyway. here are some pics of the trimmed colas... 

View attachment IMG_2255.jpg


View attachment IMG_2257.jpg


View attachment IMG_2256.jpg


View attachment IMG_2258.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2014)

jarred the buds up today. they are at around 67% after a good 8 hours. weighed the harvest and have 126 grams. combined with the 100 grams off the other plant and i am pretty happy with about 226 grams from just under 300 watts.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2014)

That is good Fogey, but they will still lose a fair bit of weight till they hit 57% .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2014)

yeah. i know i will lose some weight to moisture. sad face. if i lose 10%(67-57) i am still around 200 grams. btw - smoked about a half a joint today and proceded to have a 45 minute playtime with my dog then have the worst munchie attack i have had in years...


----------



## MR1 (Jun 7, 2014)

That sounds great Oldfogey, enjoy your harvest and don't eat too much.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 8, 2014)

Man they look sweet on my 3rd attemp last grow i used a old cigar box to cure mine worked pretty well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2014)

the 2nd plant is nowhere near ready to smoke but, being weak, i gave it a try. all i can say is wow do i like sativas. 4 hits off a joint of shake from one of the jars and i was wrecked for the day. note to self:a little goes a long way...


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 17, 2014)

Back in the day and based on a couple of hands on experiences, I think your second plant had another couple of weeks to go before it was at peak.  Those little "Foxtails" swell to become little nuggs and give thai the characteristic finished look that it had. If you think it has a nice ride now, just wait until you cure it properly.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2014)

i think you are probably right, st_nick. a couple of the foxtails were starting to swell. i was concerned about letting her go too long. i was also up against a time constraint as i am heading off to holland of all places for work in a week and i didn't want to saddle my sons with trying to determine when and if...

the cure is progressing slowly. smelling awesome. i just smoked some of my previous grow this morning which was a master kush. the  difference in the buzz is night and day. the thai is building up my tolerance apparently. lol...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2014)

made some isopropyl hash out of the fan leaves, stems and sugar leaves. first wash out of probably 4 oz's, i got a couple of grams. the product is pretty blonde. i guess i probably could have shaken it a it more and maybe gotten a bit more. i am going to do a second wash at some point when i have consolidated my harvest and can use the iso to de-trich the mason jars i have. probably should have screened then buds before jarring them. living and learning... have not smoked any yet. my kids say it is pretty nice though...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2014)

update - thai hash is very nice...


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 20, 2014)

That I bet is a real treat!  Are those seeds available commercially somewhere or are they from a personal stash?  I'd love to get my hands on some of that myself.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 21, 2014)

i am also interested in getting my hands on some seeds myself or cuttings hard to come buy i imagine must be threw the grapevine lol 8


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 21, 2014)

those plants are amazing they look so unusal very one of a kind i see why you were drawn toward them old foggy8 conasir yes top of the food chain as far as i can see really great effort  enjoy your harvest im proud of you!!!


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 21, 2014)

well done my friend


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2014)

i got the seeds through attitude seeds. they are a strain from greenhouse seeds. i have one seed left out of a 5 pack i bought that i am going to hold on to for a bit. my next grow i want to try to grow some satori. mr1 has a grow journal of satori that makes me salivate. i have too much weed right now to grow for a while(first world problems - i'd have given my left nut to have this problem as a teenager), close to my legal limit. i enjoy growing the thai and if i had the space i would have one going continuously. they seem like they could flower forever. going to do a second wash on the trimmings i have to get some gooey cheese today i think...


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

What's with the old school "Massholes" that can grow some dank *** weed!! lol

Nice work old fogey......I think you have it dialed in now!!  

By the way old fogey...I have landrace Sativa seeds called "Zulu"......may be right up your alley.....another Sativa lover buddy of mine in Mass grew them out and loved them! I cannot grow inside in fear of them getting too tall! lol

Cheers! 
:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2014)

decided to empty the jars and redistribute the buds in their jars. then i got the bright idea to make a thai stick out of my thai. 15 grams on a bambo skewer. then my son was so impressed, i decided to make one for each of them. i remember thai stick being very dense but sativas are so light... until your roll them up tight in some saran wrap. 

View attachment IMG_2526.jpg


View attachment IMG_2527.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice OF,  You and your son enjoy the harvest...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2014)

i reread my post. i have had a bit of smoke today so i was unclear. i have 2 sons and made one for each for the bag appeal. i am sure none of their buddies have 'stick'... or a crazy old fogey for a dad either! lol!


----------

